# Tweed Help Please



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

I am looking to buy my first tweed sports coat. With the many varieties and color combinations, which colors or combinations would be the most versatile. I read the forum and look at so many tweeds it is overwhelming. Thanks


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

For a first tweed, I would suggest that you purchase a classic black-and-grey herringbone. Not only is this classic, but it;s also very versatile, being able to move from casual with khakis to more formal with flannels.

I would also suggest that you go for Harris tweed, which is wonderfully durable! But be warned... tweed can be as addictive as heroin!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ I agree: b/w or b/grey herringbone. It's extremely versatile. I find myself wearing mine this time of year as often as any other jacket.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I don't think I could pick to worse people to contradict on this subject than the above two posters... but I don't find my black and white herringbone tweed as versatile. 
I suppose because the majority of my pants are brown/khaki, and it's a very contrasty tweed.

I'm happy to admit I'm in the wrong here, but what do you wear your's with?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

The black/white herringbone is a good choice. Another safe alternative is a solid Donegal in a navy or olive. It'll have enough texture to make it interesting, enough heathering to let you pick up some of the flecks to integrate ties/PS with. Plus, the colors will likely already work with most of your current shirts/odd trousers.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I don't think I could pick to worse people to contradict on this subject than the above two posters... but I don't find my black and white herringbone tweed as versatile.
> I suppose because the majority of my pants are brown/khaki, and it's a very contrasty tweed.
> 
> I'm happy to admit I'm in the wrong here, but what do you wear your's with?


Grey trousers! Grey jeans. Grey grey grey. I like grey.



Mad Hatter said:


> Another safe alternative is a solid Donegal in a navy or olive.


Or grey.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

One thing about tweed, though — when it gets wet it smells like a wet dog. Or a wet sheep. 

It takes a while to break a tweed jacket in. I treat them as outerwear much of the time.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

I would say this is perfect for a first jacket. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1009821&highlight=nwt+cable#post1009821


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Now if only it were a 46R, rather than a 40R!


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

ha I'm also a 46R.....I also recommend any Harris Tweed because I believe it is the finest....I myself have a darker brown tweed and also a multicolored one with some pink tones


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I agree that the gray (or if you like, black and white) h'bone is a classic, but wouldn't go with it as my first or one and only.

To me, tweed is above all about earth tones.

I may be biased b/c I just bought this, but IMO it's a great-looking and versatile tweed in a fine shade and pattern that allow it to team well with numerous shirts, ties, and trousers. If I could only keep one of my tweed jackets (what a horrible day that would be) it might just be THE one:










https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=GREEN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

In a similar vein I might suggest these from JP and BS:

https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressidential_detail.php?ix=5

https://www.jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressidential_detail.php?ix=4

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=3&show=39&display=11224&group=1


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I agree that the gray (or if you like, black and white) h'bone is a classic, but wouldn't go with it as my first or one and only.
> 
> To me, tweed is above all about earth tones.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I have some grey/black herringbone jackets, but always end up wearing olive/brown/earth tone tweeds.

what's strange is that I have a suit that is basically the same tweed as that BB jacket you have the picture of. No tab collar, but it does have the ticket pocket.

Of course, I also have a gun club check that I got on the exchange here - so maybe I go too far with the tweed


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^The fit of that jacket on the model is awful. It's supposed to be a _model_. Nice jacket, though.

My opinion is that the classic black-gray herringbone tweed does look good with khakis and other earth tones (at least I wear it that way, with brown shoes, too). In that context you need to understand gray as an earthtone (think moss and lichens on a rock). Tweed at its roots was the original camo.

That said, I think a sportcoat in a (or equivalent houndstooth) is one of the other most versatile tweeds. You won't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I, too, often wear my black/white herringbone 3/2 sack from BB, but I also have a brown/white herringbone 3/2 sack from BB that is versatile. With the black/white herringbone, I usually wear gray, brown, or red trousers and with the brown/white herringbone, I wear tan, red, light brown, oatmeal, and olive trousers. The only color, to my eye, that doesn't work with either of my herringbone sport coats is a true navy.

If you don't like the idea of a black/white herringbone, the above brown/white herringbone 3/2 sack Harris tweed might be perfect.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

AlanC said:


> ^The fit of that jacket on the model is awful. It's supposed to be a _model_. Nice jacket, though.
> 
> My opinion is that the classic black-gray herringbone tweed does look good with khakis and other earth tones (at least I wear it that way, with brown shoes, too). In that context you need to understand gray as an earthtone (think moss and lichens on a rock). Tweed at its roots was the original camo.
> 
> That said, I think a sportcoat in a (or equivalent houndstooth) is one of the other most versatile tweeds. You won't go wrong with either one.


You be right, bro: The sleeves are goofily short in that photo, as if some sort of "Thom Browne effect" is in force. If I can recall correctly, however, my coat came with finished sleeves and they are just the right length for me (at 5' 10" I'm pretty much a perfect R).

I realize as well that on a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being a state of absolute metaphysical Traditude (as John McLaughlin might say), the jacket's detailing could cost it points, but the idea was to show a fabric and shade that I find both comely and versatile. (The first JP link shows a similar fabric in a Trad-lier cut.)

On that Bookster swatch: Word. It's hard to go wrong with a classic gun check.

PS: Sorry, but IMO gray is at best pretty low on the earth-tone scale.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

The Brooks model in that windowpane tweed jacket looks almost uncomfortable to me in the photo--so small is his coat. But clearly that's the way the high fashion set is wearing its jackets these days. In fact, when flipping through a recent issue of *GQ*, I caught the magazine's current official line on jacket fitting: When trying on jackets, find the size that's too uncomfortable to wear, then go one size up. It seems clear to me that the current fetish for very tight clothes will look ridiculous in a few years. But, hey, to each his own.

Recently I got a J. Press tweed jacket on Ebay from a seller whose skills at measuring coats leave something to be desired. Although the jacket basically fits, it is rather tight on me, to the degree that I try only to wear slim fit shirts with it. When I first wore it, I got all sorts of compliments about how "well" it fit. I found this humorous, since it's certainly the worst-fitting jacket I own. Oh well.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> The Brooks model in that windowpane tweed jacket looks almost uncomfortable to me in the photo--so small is his coat. But clearly that's the way the high fashion set is wearing its jackets these days. In fact, when flipping through a recent issue of *GQ*, I caught the magazine's current official line on jacket fitting: When trying on jackets, find the size that's too uncomfortable to wear, then go one size up. It seems clear to me that the current fetish for very tight clothes will look ridiculous in a few years. But, hey, to each his own.
> 
> Recently I got a J. Press tweed jacket on Ebay from a seller whose skills at measuring coats leave something to be desired. Although the jacket basically fits, it is rather tight on me, to the degree that I try only to wear slim fit shirts with it. When I first wore it, I got all sorts of compliments about how "well" it fit. I found this humorous, since it's certainly the worst-fitting jacket I own. Oh well.


The jacket is a normal BB "Madison" cut; there's nothing excessively tight about it. Mine's in the same size as all my other BB suits and odd jackets, and fits fine.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> The jacket is a normal BB "Madison" cut; there's nothing excessively tight about it. Mine's in the same size as all my other BB suits and odd jackets, and fits fine.


Everything you mention is your subjective opinion,...

(For *you* there's nothing excessively tight about it,...)

Just because it's Brooks Brothers and just because, in your *subjective* *opinion,* it is how their Madison cut is supposed to fit does not make it *objective *fact. Sorry for being so blunt but please refer to page 47 of the current "Winter" 2009 Brooks Brothers catalog and look at the Madison cut suits the models are wearing,...They are not even close to being as tight, yes I said *tight,* as the picture of the model in this thread.

page 18 in the current "Winter" catalog is how a tweed jacket should fit. (In my opinion)

My opinion is no better than your's, but that also means your's is no better than mine, and I think the tweed jacket pictured in this thread is tight.

Furthermore if Brooks Brothers ever was an authority on traditional American clothing for men they are no longer. I understand the reasons, shrinking market, younger customers, etc. but none the less they are no bastion of traditional, (I did not say "Trad") American style.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

If I only had a single tweed I would
(1) make sure it is in a brown tone, likely herringbone;
(2) make sure it is NOT Harris or Donnegal. I would go for a three seasons weight that can accommodate a sweater on a cool day but also see some use in Spring and Autumn. My Harris Tweeds are like wearing carpet, which is great in the Winter, but seriously reduces their versatility;
(3) be in a hurry to buy at least two more: the next two would be (a) gray (3 seasons), and (b) a Harris.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> For a first tweed, I would suggest that you purchase a classic black-and-grey herringbone. Not only is this classic, but it;s also very versatile, being able to move from casual with khakis to more formal with flannels.
> 
> I would also suggest that you go for Harris tweed, which is wonderfully durable! But be warned... tweed can be as addictive as heroin!


The black and grey HB is an absolute classic, but make sure you'll be able to work it into your wardrobe (do you have things to match it?).

Other options would be a subtle brown/tan plaid (I have one with a touch of blue in it that I wear with denim). Or a soft brown houndstooth with a little window-pane would look great.

As you can tell, I like sportscoats with soft, subtle patterns.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

127.72 MHz said:


> Everything you mention is your subjective opinion,...
> 
> (For *you* there's nothing excessively tight about it,...)
> 
> ...


I'm on the large side of 48R, my normal BB size. My actual chest circumference is 49.5", and my arms and shoulders are of proportionate size from years of recreational weightlifting.

Many BB Madison-cut size 48 suits and odd jackets don't fit me because, indeed, they are too tight in the critical upper-back, shoulder, and upper-arm area.

For instance, this BB Saxxon odd jacket is one I quite like. I ordered it last year in 48R (there were none in my local BB stores to try on) but had to return it unworn b/c it proved to be a bit too snug in the shoulders and upper sleeves:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ROWN-BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

The windowpane tweed I pictured does not have these issues and fits quite comfortably. (I never go up to 50 b/c those size-50 jackets are always way too roomy in the midsection for me.)

As to questions of fit, anyone and everyone's mileage can vary--of course. How garments look on models in catalogue pictures is, IMHO, of rather limited value at best. The only real proof of the pudding is to try things on.

I assume it goes without saying that no one has to accept BB as an authority on traditional American menswear, nor do I think I have claimed that they were.

This thread was begun by a fellow who reports that he is looking to buy his very first tweed jacket, is feeling overwhelmed by the variety of tweeds he sees out there, and is interested in versatility. I happened recently to buy a tweed jacket that I think is highly versatile as to color and pattern. It also happens to be from Brooks. In a spirit of helpfulness, I posted a photo of that jacket from the BB website--I'm not into posting digital photos of myself modeling my wardrobe, so I relied on BB for the pic--with some commentary clearly based on my personal experience with the jacket, that's all.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*Colours, styling, fit.*

Hello,

Sage advice above.

My two cents:

Before purchasing your tweed, consider what colour and tones look best on you. Are you fair, dark, ruddy, what colour hair, eyes, etc. and choose the colour that compliments what you've got.

Secondly, don't just buy any tweed jacket. Consider the styling options you like and don't like. The tweed will last for a very long time, if you go with a Harris, a couple of decades or more, so make sure you like it.

Lastly, fit. This is where your experience in various retailers comes to the fore. What place are you confident will fit you the best?

If you are serious, don't scrimp.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

Contrary to what has been said by the majority, I would go with the thickest (designed for winter), softest, most natural-shoulder jacket in glen plaid fashion. It would also be Donegal as opposed to Harris Tweed. If you simply must go the grey herringbone route, make sure it has some flecks of color!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I'm on the large side of 48R, my normal BB size. My actual chest circumference is 49.5", and my arms and shoulders are of proportionate size from years of recreational weightlifting.
> 
> Many BB Madison-cut size 48 suits and odd jackets don't fit me because, indeed, they are too tight in the critical upper-back, shoulder, and upper-arm area.
> 
> ...


Well PJC it was not my intention to completely flame you and I do agree that the coat *you *pictured in the link does fit as I would like my jackets to fit. But I do see quite a difference between the jacket you provided in your link and the jacket pictured that kicked off our little disagreement.

And I don't believe I implied that you asserted that Brooks is, was, or will be an authority on traditional American style. *But*, in my opinion the model pictured wearing the Brooks tweed in this thread is a prime example of a far more fashion forward direction, as exemplified by the way it fits, (or does not fit!) that Brooks is taking their offerings.

Nothing personal and for what it's worth I do enjoy your opinion's and posts.

My best,


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

In general, what are people's thoughts about the herringbone tweeds JPress has to offer? a olive/brown, brown, olive, olive/sky/green or a grey herringbone as a first tweed? They do not seem to offer donegal. Here in DC, I have purchased a suit from them and their tailor knows how to make the 3/2 roll sack fit correctly so I have been considering those coats.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

This season's Press tweeds look fantastic in my book. Perhaps one of the brown herringbone jackets would be the most versatile. But any of them are a good choice. Also, if you wait until right after Thanksgiving (or possibly a bit earlier), Press will have its fall/winter sale, which means a discount on everything in the store. It's well worth the wait.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

I have around 100 different Harris Tweed jackets on my website (and more arriving this week) , many are unusual / no longer produced fabrics so please do take a look if anyones interested. Use code VW5 at checkout for 5% discount to AA Members :icon_smile:
Denise


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Ruslev said:


> In general, what are people's thoughts about the herringbone tweeds JPress has to offer? a olive/brown, brown, olive, olive/sky/green or a grey herringbone as a first tweed? They do not seem to offer donegal. Here in DC, I have purchased a suit from them and their tailor knows how to make the 3/2 roll sack fit correctly so I have been considering those coats.


A tweed with olive as its ground color is among the most versatile. There are so many shirts, trousers, and ties that it will work with. . . .

It may be worth dropping by a Joe Bank if only to walk one of their olive-herringbone Harris Tweed jackets (NB: they are 2btns) around the store to get an idea of all the stuff that shade and pattern will go with:
https://www.josbank.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_11001_10050_101654

I don't wear Press's tailored garments because their cut doesn't work well for my frame--I'm limited to accessories and the occasional shirt, unfortunately--but I do admire their textiles, very much including the tweeds they use. It's fun just to walk by their windows this time of year.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

vwdolly said:


> I have around 100 different Harris Tweed jackets on my website (and more arriving this week) , many are unusual / no longer produced fabrics so please do take a look if anyones interested. Use code VW5 at checkout for 5% discount to AA Members :icon_smile:
> Denise


Thank you Dolly. I will be taking a look at your tweeds.

Best wishes,


----------



## Mr. Tweed (Apr 9, 2009)

*Choosing the right tweed*

Choosing the right tweed for your jacket can be a challenging experience indeed. I will humbly try to give some advice on the matter.

Increased weight does increase both the warmth and the durability of a tweed. However the density is also a matter of importance. A dense fabric protects you better from wind, rain and abrasion, but a less dense high loft tweed can be warmer if worn under a coat or indoor. The durability is also affected by the wool used in the tweed. Cheviot (British sheep wool) tweeds are more hard wearing, but not as soft, as saxony (lamb´s wool) tweeds.

Regarding Harris Tweed, it is an iconic fabric indeed (especially in the US), still hand woven in Scotland, giving it an open and rugged structure. Today it is made in lighter qualities (400-450 grams) but the high loft makes it look heavier. However, I personally prefer the more solid structure of the traditional British sporting tweeds, giving thorn-proof performance to your country jackets.

Harris and Donegal tweeds gives a more academic and down to earth look with its rugged and plain appearance. The sporting tweeds, in an estate or gun club pattern, give a slightly aristocratic look and associations to country sport activities like shooting or riding. A colourful check tweed makes a bold statement, but will make you look bigger.

Yours,
Mr. Tweed


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

I wasn't aware sporting tweed was an option. Interesting. Does Brooks or Press stock these? Can I see some examples? Are they available RTW in sports jackets?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> I wasn't aware sporting tweed was an option. Interesting. Does Brooks or Press stock these? Can I see some examples? Are they available RTW in sports jackets?


If you refer back to the first page of this thread, the BB jacket whose pic I posted is a firm-finish (sporting) tweed woven in the north of England (the jacket itself was assembled in China).

It's comparable to some of the tweeds you can order made up into jackets, suits, or what have you by Bookster. The "handle" of the cloth (how it feels to the touch) is on the firm side.

In person, it's easy to feel the difference between that firmly woven cloth and the much loftier, softer-handle fabrics in a BB "Saxxon" jacket or this wool/cashmere blend that I saw in the DC store the other day:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=BROWN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

PS: Additional RTW sporting-tweed jackets might be found at:
https://www.pakeman.co.uk/products.php?cat=97


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm not even close to any expertise on fit, but I will bet any money that the young man pictured wearing the cap can't button that jacket!

Good luck,
Don


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

127.72 MHz said:


> Everything you mention is your subjective opinion,...
> 
> (For *you* there's nothing excessively tight about it,...)
> 
> ...


No- PJC is correct here. I saw this jacket today, and it doesn't look like it does in the catalog. He actually saw it - you saw a PICTURE of it. It's not just a matter of opinion.


----------



## Mr. Tweed (Apr 9, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> If you refer back to the first page of this thread, the BB jacket whose pic I posted is a firm-finish (sporting) tweed woven in the north of England (the jacket itself was assembled in China).
> 
> It's comparable to some of the tweeds you can order made up into jackets, suits, or what have you by Bookster. The "handle" of the cloth (how it feels to the touch) is on the firm side.


PJC in NoVa is spot on. And here is another example for WilliamMMLeftfoot, a Bladen sports jacket:

This jacket has a British cut and a slightly more pronounced shape compared to the BB-jacket shown previously: [FONT=&quot]Sharply cut shoulders, a nipped in high waistline, longer length and a slight flare in the skirts.

Yours,
Mr. Tweed 
[/FONT]


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

SartoNYC said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sage advice above.
> 
> ...


Great post, I've banged on about hair colour in particular before, I look ludicrous in some of the patterns I desire the most.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

bookster1uk said:


> I look ludicrous in some of the patterns I desire the most.


Say it's not so.

Et tu, Petrus?


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> Say it's not so.
> 
> Et tu, Petrus?


 its true, some look far better on the hanger than on me ( I am very blonde), but I have such a wide choice, choosing my own collection is an enjoyable ongoing luxury process only achievable through my fortunate position as a maker! It also means I can easily dispose of mistaken choices without hurting the pocket:icon_smile_big:, you won't see me in our Buie for sure, but I did wear a Johnstons Lomond 3 pce suit at the EU Parliament, which caused quite a stir, everybody else seemed to be in greyish wool suits, I came home with 3 unexpected orders!


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

*Justification, please!*



Bermuda said:


> ha I'm also a 46R.....I also recommend any Harris Tweed because I believe it is the finest....I myself have a darker brown tweed and also a multicolored one with some pink tones


Why is Harris Tweed the finest?


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

*Problem with Harris Tweed?*



P Hudson said:


> If I only had a single tweed I would
> (1) make sure it is in a brown tone, likely herringbone;
> (2) make sure it is NOT Harris or Donnegal. I would go for a three seasons weight that can accommodate a sweater on a cool day but also see some use in Spring and Autumn. My Harris Tweeds are like wearing carpet, which is great in the Winter, but seriously reduces their versatility;
> (3) be in a hurry to buy at least two more: the next two would be (a) gray (3 seasons), and (b) a Harris.


In other words, Harris Tweed is very heavy and cannot be worn other than in cold weather?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Because Harris Tweed wears like iron. It never wears out. Although, over a history of 15 to 20 years of wear, many such coats have been known to imperceptibly shrink to the point, many of the original purchasers can no longer wear them!


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

Would you recommend than to avoid the Saxxon tweed as less durable?


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Because Harris Tweed wears like iron. It never wears out. Although, over a history of 15 to 20 years of wear, many such coats have been known to imperceptibly shrink to the point, many of the original purchasers can no longer wear them!


But if the Harris Tweed can only be worn in cold weather, how can it get wet? If it can't get wet, it can't shrink!


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

bookster1uk said:


> you won't see me in our Buie for sure, but I did wear a Johnstons Lomond 3 pce suit at the EU Parliament, which caused quite a stir, everybody else seemed to be in greyish wool suits, I came home with 3 unexpected orders!


Bravo!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Naive said:


> In other words, Harris Tweed is very heavy and cannot be worn other than in cold weather?


Nowadays it should not be that difficult to find Harris Tweeds which are fairly light in weight.

Orvis isn't showing any this season, but it used to highlight the lightness of its Harris Tweed sportcoats in its marketing copy.

At Bookster, the Harris Tweed fabrics run in the 14 to 16 ounce range, which makes them well short indeed of "very heavy" for a tweed.

Likewise the popular RTW Harris jackets sold by Jos. A. Bank:
https://www.josbank.com/webapp/wcs/...SearchResultsView&searchKeywords=harris+tweed

I don't know their exact weight, but on inspection and try-on they don't seem heavy to me. Merchants are well aware that they are marketing these mainly to men who work in centrally heated offices, not gamekeepers who are out in the cold, wind, and wet all day, and have adjusted accordingly.

They are still cool-weather jackets, of course, but will be comfortable on many days other than the year's coldest.

So if you're interested in Harris Tweed, don't be restrained by the myth that wearing an odd jacket made of it will be like wearing a thick doormat.

If, conversely, someone does want a heavy Harris, thrifting and vintage shopping may be the best route to take.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Naive said:


> But if the Harris Tweed can only be worn in cold weather, how can it get wet? If it can't get wet, it can't shrink!


Alas, if it were only so simple as it being the coat actually shrinking, rather than the remaining, perhaps more realistic, alternative that we are growing!


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

Ruslev said:


> In general, what are people's thoughts about the herringbone tweeds JPress has to offer? a olive/brown, brown, olive, olive/sky/green or a grey herringbone as a first tweed? They do not seem to offer donegal. Here in DC, I have purchased a suit from them and their tailor knows how to make the 3/2 roll sack fit correctly so I have been considering those coats.


Nice stuff, and good choices all. They have a big assortment of herringbones this year & it's hard to go wrong with that pattern. Either grey or the olive/brown would be versatile colors for a first tweed, IMO. I think several, if not all, are Canadian makes; some have a touch of cashmere mixed in & tend to run a a bit skimpy in the upper back & upper arm. If you have to go up a size or two, they can reset the buttons and/or adjust the waist, if upsizing gives you too much room in the middle. Good luck.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Because Harris Tweed wears like iron. It never wears out. Although, over a history of 15 to 20 years of wear, many such coats have been known to imperceptibly shrink to the point, many of the original purchasers can no longer wear them!


I've found some GROW, blast them! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

A gray herringbone is nice if you wear white shirts a lot, but a chestnut brown tweed smokes blue, pink and yellow shirts. Can't be beat in my always humble opinion.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Naive said:


> In other words, Harris Tweed is very heavy and cannot be worn other than in cold weather?


Harris Tweed comes in a variation of weights, some very heavyweight & some quite lightweight so very versatile :icon_smile:


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

Harris Tweed is just superb and wonderful, because! It is made by real craftsmen and women in their homes.

I don't like that chack Jos number, rather garish (and tweed need not be that, but can always be bold).

If I was having just one jacket, I would go for brown tones with fleck of colour. Looks great form a distance, and really interesting up close, but still muted. Goes with a huge number of items.

I reserve windowpane tweed cloth for suits. I have one windowpane and one very crazy check tweed suits, booth go down very well, but are statements. The brown tweed jacket I have is much more easygoing, if you know what I mean.

Detail of my Harris Tweed jacket, hope this gives an idea of the pattern. It is heavy, but is fine for summer (but I'm a toughie!).

https://img137.imageshack.us/i/img0178copy.jpg/


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

LongWing said:


> A gray herringbone is nice if you wear white shirts a lot, but a chestnut brown tweed smokes blue, pink and yellow shirts. Can't be beat in my always humble opinion.


Agreed - I already have a brown plaid coat from Polo that serves the same purpose, but a chestnut brown is amazingly versatile.


----------

